# Costal Scents' neutral palette.



## JollieJanice (Nov 18, 2008)

I was just going through the coastal scents website and i was wondering if any WOC have tried the neutral palette that they have. I'm a nw45 in studio tech but i also found a nw50 in studio fix, so I'm not sure. i was interested in getting the palette but i wanted to know if the colors would go well with my skin tone.


----------



## carandru (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought it but I haven't used it yet, only swatched a few of the colors on the back of my hand.  They seem to have good pigmentation and the color range looks like it would work well with most skintones.  But, I'll let you know how I like it once I try it out a couple of times.


----------



## fabbygurl21 (Nov 18, 2008)

I brought this palette from Coastal Scents and have used it once. I love all the colors. I am NW50 and the colors looked really good with my complexion. I can't wait to try all of the colors.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm NC50 and I have the palette. I love it. It gives you a wide range of neutral colors that you can mix and match and create a number of neutral looks. I've used it 2-3 times and loved the end product each time. The colors are very pigmented and work well with my skintone.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Nov 18, 2008)

I have it too... I like it alot. I use it often because I keep my makeup kind of neutral for work. Some of the colors don't show up @ all on me and maybe 1 or 2 look ashy on so out of 28 there maybe 4 I don't use. Even if it were half I could not use it's still worth the money.... 28 shades for $22... just 2 MAC shadows exceed that


----------



## nicoleh619 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to agree with everyone who posted a comment so far. I received my neutral palette about 2 weeks ago and have yet to use it for a full look. I have swatched it though and the colors are gorgeous. It's definitely not something you will regret purchasing. There are so many and I've found some of the colors are similar (key word SIMILAR) to MAC shadows I already own like tete a tint, texture, folie, beautymarked, vanilla, nylon, carbon....They aren't those shadows but they're very decent for the price you are paying. So if you want to expand your kit (as I did) you will find it a worthy investment.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 19, 2008)

this chick used it:
YouTube - African American Makeup Tutorial:Neutral Pink Eyeshadow

it looks like an awesome pallette. i need to look into coastal scents


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got it about a week ago and I love it. I use a base and all the colors show up nice. I like the fact that some are matte and some have shimmer.Really a beautiful palette.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicoleh619* 

 
_I have to agree with everyone who posted a comment so far. I received my neutral palette about 2 weeks ago and have yet to use it for a full look. I have swatched it though and the colors are gorgeous. It's definitely not something you will regret purchasing. There are so many and I've found some of the colors are similar (key word *SIMILAR*) to MAC shadows I already own like tete a tint, texture, folie, beautymarked, vanilla, nylon, carbon....They aren't those shadows but they're very decent for the price you are paying. So if you want to expand your kit (as I did) you will find it a worthy investment._

 
I agree, the colours are similar but aren't exact dupes!

Definitely not a palette you can go wrong with! And if you're just starting out it covers a lot of bases.


----------



## michmom2 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought it about a month ago and I love it!!  I use it at least 3x a week.  Great colors - some matte, some satin, some shimmer - also great color payoff.  The price is great for all the colors you get.  I still love my MAC, but these are excellent.  I just purchased the blush palette and contour palette too.  Coastal scents has really nice products for the price.  This way I can buy my mac and cc and not feel guilty!!!


----------



## csdev (Dec 1, 2008)

I really love this palette.

Here is my review: An Eye Makeup Addicts Blog: Review: Coastal Scents Neutral Palette


And here are two looks that I have done so far with this palette:

Look 1: Pink Neutral

Look 2: SOft Taupey Browns


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is an awesome look using it: YouTube - Coastal Scents Neutral Palette Tutorial

She is so beautiful!


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 11, 2008)

I have is also and I've only used it once or twice........you definitely can't go wrong with it, there's a new 26 shadow and blush palette that have some really nice purple and coral and nuetral colors.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

coastal scents is the shit.


----------



## nadiaanya (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_coastal scents is the shit._

 

Well I agree! Especially after hearing about the dupe to the MUFE Hd powder.......after I spent $30 on it.


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiaanya* 

 
_I have is also and I've only used it once or twice........you definitely can't go wrong with it, there's a new *26 shadow and blush palette that have some really nice purple and coral and nuetral colors.*_

 
 I think I'm going to get that one this week.


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nadiaanya* 

 
_I have is also and I've only used it once or twice........you definitely can't go wrong with it, there's a new *26 shadow and blush palette* that have some really nice purple and coral and nuetral colors._

 
If not for the customs charge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I'd be all over this palette!


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 13, 2008)

This fellow Specktrite (can't remember her username) uses the palette for this look on her blog. I'm sold!

An Eye Makeup Addicts Blog: Soft taupey brown Miley Cyrus Look

ETA: I didn't read through the whole thread. Csdev's already posted her own links! LOL


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Dec 17, 2008)

i have the original 88, the shimmer 88, the neutral palette and their liners...i was so pleased with their products that i got the 56 blush/shadow palette and their 10 pc blush palette which should be arriving tomorrow...here's a look I did with the neutral palette:


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have this palette...I have not tried it yet ...I can tell only about 1/2 a dozen will just be blahhh from my hand swatch ...But the rest are pretty great...Very pigmented!! Welll worth the $22....


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been hearing too many good things about these shadows. Time for me to give it a try.


----------



## K_ashanti (Dec 19, 2008)

i'm gettting this pallette and the one with the 26 shadows and 5 blushes for myself for christmas, i been hearing a lot of good things so if i end up not use a few shadows you can beat 22 bucks!!!!


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't wait to purchase this palette along with the blush palette.


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 20, 2008)

I love my neutral pallet! I use it all the time, especially for work. I love to use the darker colors for my crease area and with a base, mine stayed on all day. I'm honestly happy that I bought that along with my regular 88 pallet. These are my best buy's of the year.


----------



## MzKoKoNY (Dec 20, 2008)

i think the key with coastal scents products are using bases...without them the color payoff is not as great..some complain some of the colors are chalky but if i find a color isn't giving me the umph i want..i layer with another color and i get that pop i want


----------



## Iman (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm definitely going to buy it after all your positive reviews 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Was afraid that they would look chalky but i'll just use a good base


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't find myself to order from this company and I know its great!! ..lol I'm guessing because I know they would be no way I could by another eyeshadow if I had any of the CS Pallettes.


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 1, 2009)

i got my pallettes the other day and today was the first time i use the neutral pallette , i must say i really liked it, i wish i took pics!!!! anyway if you get this pallette don't forget a good base is key and you shouldn't have any probs


----------

